# Hi-New member. Problem with Walbro wt62a on Lawn Boy Weed wacker



## szl3lm (Nov 17, 2012)

Hi. Just rebuilt the Walbro on the 32cc Ryobi engine on my Lawn Boy 1400 CL weed wacker. I did a complete rebuild including replacing the welch plugs despite reading some advice warning against it. The carburetor floods as soon as I put gas in the tank. I'm pretty sure the welch plugs aren't leaking. I used fingernail polish to seal them on the first assembly. Used JB weld over the welch plug depression following the flooding after the 2nd assembly. I don't know what to do next. The fuel inlet needle has been replaced. The carb was blown clean with compressed air after it was taken apart, so I don't think there's anything lodged in the needle & seat. Any suggestions?

Thanks,
Dennis


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome!!
Did you remember to replace the little spring under the metering lever? This applies pressure to the needle, stopping fuel flow. The JB weld may come loose due to the constant contact with fuel.


----------



## szl3lm (Nov 17, 2012)

Thanks for the welcome & response.
Yes, I assembled the carb correctly, referencing a service manual I was able to obtain online.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

I always suggest using the original metering arm, unless it was very worn, as it has the proper height setting. I sounds like the arm is set too high and not shutting off the fuel. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

When you reassembled the carb,did you put gasket on the carb,then the metering diaphragm,then the cover? If you put the diaphragm first,then gasket and cover,the needle valve is being pushed open allowing gas to constantly flow into the carb.


----------



## szl3lm (Nov 17, 2012)

Thanks guys. I did readjust the metering arm thinking that the fuel wasn't getting shut off. I'll double check the assembly sequence of the gasket & diaphragm. 
Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## szl3lm (Nov 17, 2012)

*Got it to start!*

Finally got a chance to look at this again. I double checked the gasket placement, & it was correct. With the carb still off I attached a short section of fuel line & forced some fuel through the inlet. Fuel flows both to the needle & seat and an orfice at the carb mating face to the engine. This orfice allows fuel to flow directly into the engine cylinder, flooding it. Fuel would flow through the needle & seat only when I'd push the metering lever, so it was working fine.
I reassembled the carb blocking the orfice, or port at the carb mounting face with some gasket material. The engine started on the 2nd pull & is operating great. This port really has me confused. The original gasket has a hole for fuel flow through this orfice. I don't know why this has suddenly caused a problem after the rebuild. I did blow compressed air through the plastic pressed in fuel inlet fitting. I doubt it, but is there a diaphragm or something that I could've damaged inside that fitting? I'm wondering if I could cause some damage by having this port blocked?
Tried to attach an image, don't know if it worked. Thanks


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

I have learned not to use compressed air on these carbs. I worked on one from an Echo unit and damaged a check valve that is not replaceable. Luckily a new carb was only $25.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

szl3lm said:


> This orfice allows fuel to flow directly into the engine cylinder, flooding it.


This port is the pulse port for the fuel pump diaphragm on the carburetor. If fuel is leaking back through at this port, you either have the wrong diaphragm for this carburetor or you have the orientation of the diaphragm and gasket on incorrectly. Another possibility is their is damage to the diaphragm.


----------



## szl3lm (Nov 17, 2012)

Hmmm. I'll double check the diaphragm. It's new, but I thought it was identical to the old one. thanks


----------



## Davidpaul (Jan 10, 2013)

When you put back together the carbs,did you put gasket on the carbs,then the metering diaphragm,then the cover? If you put the diaphragm first,then gasket and protect,the hook device is being pressed start enabling gas to regularly circulation into the carbs. . . . . .

cheap car hire surfers paradise


----------

